# Weird plant like creature in planted aquarium



## Mitch (Jun 9, 2017)

Can anyone help me identify this? It has like tendrils at the tip and when things swim by them they retract. I'm currently fighting a hair algea outbreak so I don't know if that is what is causing it, but their are a fair few in the tank. Any help would be great, thank you. Also any tips on the hair algea problem would also be great. I'm removing it with a tooth brush and doibg daily water changes for 2 weeks now and I still can stop it. I'm ei dosing and running pressurized co2. The co2 is on 1.5 hours before my light ( Kessle a160) comes on and is off 40 mins before. Its in my hc carpet which is growing great but the daily water changes are getting tiring. I have dream blue shrimp in the tank so I can't use an algea killer , and I'd really prefer to find out the cause. Currently I'm trying the light at 75% power vs full blast. My lights are only on 6 hours a day so I'm a little stuck at this point. Sorry for the wall of text.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

The creatures may be hydra. Not good in a shrimp tank. They eat little animals.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 9, 2017)

That is definitely what it is. What is the best course of action? Should I pull the shrimp out?


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Mitch said:


> That is definitely what it is. What is the best course of action? Should I pull the shrimp out?


I would try removing the hydra first. Google: hydra in shrimp aquarium


----------



## Mitch (Jun 9, 2017)

So I did some research and got in contact with Canadian aquatics. They sell No Planaria which should kill the hydra in 72 hours and is completely shrimp safe. I wanted to say thank you for identifying the hydra so quickly for me before any baby shrimp got ate.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Great. Post something on how well it works after you try it.


----------



## pearlcoffee (May 12, 2011)

I used dog dewormer (fenbendazole). Make sure you try and dissolve the powder really well. I used a syringe and spot kill the hydra. This killed both hydra and planaria. I had an infestation of both.

Here is the link for more info:
http://planetinverts.com/killing_planaria_and_hydra.html

It will kill nerites though. I added nerite after a few weeks but I guess some of the powder was still in the substrate. Anyways, still no signs of hydra and planaria. It's been 4 months.

Good luck.

Added:
All my yellow shrimp survived and little shrimplets were all ok during and after treatment.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 9, 2017)

Were did you buy the fembendazol?


----------



## Mitch (Jun 9, 2017)

No planaria from Canadian aquatics did wipe out all the hydra and was totally shrimp safe. Hopefully this will help someone else and get to avoid putting dog dewormer in their tanks.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Yes I've used no planeria when I had the same thing, I fed to much shrimp baby food and boom .... Planeria and hydra. No planeria from Canadian aquatics toon out all the planeria and hydra without harming any shrimp. Glad to hear it worked for you as well.


----------



## pearlcoffee (May 12, 2011)

The "dog dewormer" worked for me. I bought it off Amazon.ca.

I heard some people complained about No Planaria not working. I'm just telling you what worked for me. It's up to you to choose. 









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dou (Dec 4, 2015)

I just squish them and call it a day... LOL


----------

